# What about this spoiler?



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

I am looking into getting rid of my stock spolier and i want somthing like the 180sx spoiler but i dont know if i like that. What do you think of this on a hatch totally stock. Also anyone know if it would work on a hatch? thanks
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...ry=33638&item=2476790942&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/361445


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

the wing looks kinda like the stock fastback wing. :/ with some feet to give a purpose i guess. it would probaly fit on your fastback, except ive seen some people take off there stock fin only to see ruiend paint under it. pretty nice though.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

I know there will be a little rust or bad paint my uncle is going to take it off(owns a bodyshop) and do it i just want to stop any rust or leaks i think i have a small one. If is off the silvia K i think. I think it sits up off the paint which might help the rust issue.


----------



## barney (Apr 21, 2004)

the car in cardomain looks almost like my first s13 except mine had dents and major scratches due to not caring when i hit things with the car, like walls for example. as long as the car ran, it was good. and that spoiler is a stock one for one of the s13's


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

Yeah some of the coupes had them the others had the higher square looking ones. I just wanted to know how u think it will look on my hatch.


----------



## barney (Apr 21, 2004)

you can do better than that :thumbup:


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

The only other one is the type X and do u think that will look ok with a stock car just lowerd.


----------



## barney (Apr 21, 2004)

zlr101 said:


> The only other one is the type X and do u think that will look ok with a stock car just lowerd.


type x is better than that one you were talkin bout earlier. some ppl might call you rice for it. the world we live in now ppl will claim you to be rice. it's up to you tho. whatever floats your boat. what did you lower it with? just curious, i was gonna go with rsr race springs.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

I am just gettin the stuff to lower it now tein s springs and KYBagx shocks it should be lowerd by late june with pics.Well if i get the type Xand have that done then soon after get a CA and swap i will have some Hp to back up the wing. Rs-r i hear are very hard but good if u want that. i want something not so harsh.


----------



## barney (Apr 21, 2004)

zlr101 said:


> I am just gettin the stuff to lower it now tein s springs and KYBagx shocks it should be lowerd by late june with pics.Well if i get the type Xand have that done then soon after get a CA and swap i will have some Hp to back up the wing. Rs-r i hear are very hard but good if u want that. i want something not so harsh.


im doin kyb's too, with rsr springs. :thumbup: leave the wing alone for now, you have a hatch, they look good without a wing.


----------



## Enthalpy (Mar 17, 2004)

Agreed Hatches look great w/o a wing.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

Ok thanks guys now i will spend all my money on either kuhmo 711(the VRrated) or 712, along with the shocks and springs. I alredy got oem tie rods.


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

I think everyone on the forum should have this spoiler










:loser:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

augimatic said:


> I think everyone on the forum should have this spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

ahhh


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

No not a plane its a car.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

that wing looks like you should have a formula 1 car buddy! personally i like the lower spoilers, not drifting but has anyone seen the erebuni 3 pc spoiler? its the spoiler on the enjuku 240sx. but i prefer spoilerless on a hatchback, looks sleek.


----------



## barney (Apr 21, 2004)

what's up vspec, i aint completely gone, i may not be hondahater, but im still here.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

barney said:


> what's up vspec, i aint completely gone, i may not be hondahater, but im still here.


this post has nothign to do whit the question, ahahahahh lol :thumbup: 

Well just get the typeX wing for your hatch it will look better.









Hey hondaHater i tought barney was banned??? lol, but i guess you are still kicking :cheers: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## barney (Apr 21, 2004)

billyjuan said:


> this post has nothign to do whit the question, ahahahahh lol :thumbup:
> 
> Well just get the typeX wing for your hatch it will look better.
> 
> ...


 :cheers: yes, i guess the mods only banned barney for a short period of time. well for most noobs, i was gonna give em this...







but i doubt the mods would allow so im not gonna do it. anyways, get that type X wing when you have the power to back it up til then, WINGLESS :thumbup:


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

barney said:


> :cheers: yes, i guess the mods only banned barney for a short period of time. well for most noobs, i was gonna give em this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could i get that wing lol?????? :cheers: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

hi lionel :cheers:

type x wing all the way babyyyyyyyyyy :fluffy:

billyjuan.. never ever use fluffy again.. he's MINE!!!


----------

